# Viper Alarm 791XV remote start reprogramming



## darrinpinkham (Sep 18, 2010)

My battery died on my Porsche & I installed a new one & got a battery tender, so when it's in the garage for extended periods of time, it's still being charged because of all the electronics I have, but my remote start button on my blue Viper remote doesn't work now (hit * or AUX button twice, I can't remember which one now). Does anyone out there know the programming sequence for reprogramming this? Also, what's the difference between the * or AUX button?? The lock & unlock buttons work fine...thanks for the help here!!


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

The default should be to hit the * button twice, though they could have programmed it differently. Also, there should be a toggle switch somewhere that enables (or disables) remote start. If that is off, it won't start no matter which buttons you press. I can't help specifically with the programming but this thread below has some of the DEI manuals, including one I posted for a Clifford system. It may use the same or similar programming logic. Take a look here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f257/alarms-and-remote-starter-manuals-167234.html


----------

